

Japan Nuclear Plant Erupts In Fire, Two Workers Missing - jluxenberg
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/15/japan-nuclear-plant-flan_n_836280.html

======
phlux
The news seems to have died down (or at least it seems as such)

What is the severity level of this situation at this time? I haven't seen any
good news, and thus I am inclined to believe that we will see this meltdown
here shortly - but I cant tell..

